# 15000 فولت من الماء مصدر جديد للكهرباء من اكتشاف د Walter Lewin



## fagrelsabah (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اكتشاف جديد للحصول على الكهرباء من الماء او الامطار

اكتشف دكتور وعالم الفيزياء الشهير Walter Lewin

انه يمكن الحصول على الطاقة الكهربية من مصدر غير معلوم 
وتكون الكهرباء المجمعة مابين 10000 فولت الى 15000 فولت 

وهى عن طريق سقوط الماء الى وعائين 

واثناء سقوط الماء يمر فى وعائين مفتوحين من المعدن 

ويتم تhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzFQhsq8SF4&feature=relatedوصيل الوعائين المفتوحين بالوعائين الذي ينزل الماء فيها 

والتوصيل على شكل متقاطع او حرف X


وينشاء بينهم فرق جهد عالى الى ان تحث الشرارة الكهربية
Walter Lewin Makes a Battery out of Cans and WaterWalter Lewin Makes a Battery out of Cans and Water




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzFQhsq8SF4&feature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzFQhsq8SF4&feature=related

المحاضرة لمن ارد فهم المزيد عن هذا الاكتشاف

Walter Lewin Makes a Battery out of Cans and Water
Walter Lewin Makes a Battery out of Cans and Water
ة 
Walter Lewin Makes a Battery out of Cans and Water


----------



## الساحر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## مهند مجيد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا 
ونحتاج الى مثل هذه الابتكارات
وانا شخصيا مستعدد للمساعده


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى كل المهتمين بتوليد الكهرباء من الرياح*​


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

هل انتم مهتمين


----------

